# Safe alternative to Project Free TV?



## Belfrybat

I posted this in General Chat, then realized it was probably better being posted in the Computer forum.

Project Free TV has gone off the air. Does anyone know of a safe alternative? There is a site named project free-tv. net, which is not safe -- I clicked on it and almost downloaded malware. 

So where do folks go to watch free TV programs on-line safely?


----------



## Harry Chickpea

NONE of that stuff is "safe." Flash itself is not safe, and the various containers for video CAN hold junk and bad stuff. That is just the nature of the beast.

Reddit has a thread going on the subject, with some of the posts warning people away from some sites. If you are going to play, consider using a computer that can be easily wiped and restored, in addition to using no-script and adblock and a good current antivirus.


----------



## mnn2501

The message I am getting is "Due to Server Issues, FORUM is Currently down, we will be back in a short while."

I do see the site http://newprojectfreetv.com/
Which carries the old logo, however I couldn't get a show to play


----------



## Belfrybat

mnn2501 said:


> The message I am getting is "Due to Server Issues, FORUM is Currently down, we will be back in a short while."
> 
> I do see the site http://newprojectfreetv.com/
> Which carries the old logo, however I couldn't get a show to play


What others are getting (myself included) is a white screen with the word "Goodbye" on the upper left corner: 
http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/

The link you posted is not Project Free TV. From what I've read several bogus sites are cropping up -- one of which almost got through my firewall, adblock, and antispyware program. I had to do a system restore to get rid of it. I never had that problem with the real Project Free TV.


----------



## Nevada

Belfrybat said:


> What others are getting (myself included) is a white screen with the word "Goodbye" on the upper left corner:
> http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/


I'm getting the same thing here.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sad. That was my "goto" site for watching shows that weren't on Amazon Prime or HULU. I know I can find the shows elsewhere, but the interface of Project Free TV was so user friendly.


----------



## arabian knight

*PROJECT FREE TV STREAMING SITE SHUTS DOWN*
BY ANDY ON JULY 24, 2015 C: 104
BREAKING
In a crowded marketplace Project Free TV grew to become one of the most visited streaming indexes around, gaining popularity with fans worldwide through its TV scheduling and discovery features. *But after many years' loyal service Project Free TV now displays just one word on its homepage: Goodbye.*

pftv-logoWhile BitTorrent remains the most used peer-to-peer method of obtaining video content online, for the past several years the availability of cheap bandwidth has provided users with additional options.
https://torrentfreak.com/project-free-tv-streaming-site-shuts-down-150724/


----------



## Belfrybat

arabian knight said:


> *PROJECT FREE TV STREAMING SITE SHUTS DOWN*
> BY ANDY ON JULY 24, 2015 C: 104
> BREAKING
> In a crowded marketplace Project Free TV grew to become one of the most visited streaming indexes around, gaining popularity with fans worldwide through its TV scheduling and discovery features. *But after many years' loyal service Project Free TV now displays just one word on its homepage: Goodbye.*
> 
> pftv-logoWhile BitTorrent remains the most used peer-to-peer method of obtaining video content online, for the past several years the availability of cheap bandwidth has provided users with additional options.
> https://torrentfreak.com/project-free-tv-streaming-site-shuts-down-150724/


Yes, it's been shut down for three days now. That is why I started this thread to see if anyone knows of any other sites. 
From your link:


> Users searching for PFTV using Google will already find plenty of sites using the Project Free TV name but most are clones with reduced functionality. *At best, those claiming to be the real deal aren&#8217;t being straight while others appear to be more interested in serving up malicious advertising than providing a decent service*.


That is what I experienced, so thought folks here might know of other "safe" options. You mention BitTorrent. I've never heard of them. Do you have a link?

ETA: Never mind. I found the BitTorrent site and it's not streaming video like PFTV -- it's a program you have to download, and I really don't want to do that.


----------



## mnn2501

Yeah, I tried out a couple of the clones and got triple the amount of pop-up ads than the real project free tv site had and finally gave up.

Looks like: Netflix, HuluPlus and Amazon Instant Video now, and if they are not there, then I'm out of luck.


----------



## Rivmage

Have you tried going to the station/channel page? NBC/CBS/ABC, etc host the shows on their sites as well.

Scott


----------



## Belfrybat

Rivmage said:


> Have you tried going to the station/channel page? NBC/CBS/ABC, etc host the shows on their sites as well.
> 
> Scott


I do that but they usually only have the last 4 or 5 episodes up. Plus it was just so nice to have everything in one place. I was watching Midsomer Murders and can't find them in one place. I will have to search by episode which is a pain. I was only up to the second season and was going to catch up this summer -- all 25 seasons! 

I did find one site that shows promise, so will explore it in greater detail:
http://www.vodlockerx.com/tv-shows
I'm not getting any warnings from virus protection programs, but they don't have all seasons of the shows, plus I don't like the interface as much as PFTV.


----------



## Belfrybat

mnn2501 said:


> Yeah, I tried out a couple of the clones and got triple the amount of pop-up ads than the real project free tv site had and finally gave up.
> 
> Looks like: Netflix, HuluPlus and Amazon Instant Video now, and if they are not there, then I'm out of luck.


Did you try http://projectfreetv.so/? Some sites are stating this is the new PFTV site, but I'm not sure. Not all the shows are on it.


----------



## xbigp

vod locker


----------

